# waterfront apartment methoni



## gemballa (Apr 5, 2010)

Seen a small apartment for sale, i bed, with mooring, any ideas folks sort of rental possible and if would be able to rent all year.
Also are these type of moorings suitable for winter tie up of a boat ? with a view of returning back to uk for a few months.
Any ideas !
Thanx:confused2:


----------



## hheagl (Jan 9, 2008)

gemballa said:


> Seen a small apartment for sale, i bed, with mooring, any ideas folks sort of rental possible and if would be able to rent all year.
> Also are these type of moorings suitable for winter tie up of a boat ? with a view of returning back to uk for a few months.
> Any ideas !
> Thanx:confused2:


If it is Methoni, Messinia then it is unlikely you'll be able to rent all year round. Very seasonal. In that area, Pylos and Koroni are the main hubs that operate all year.


----------

